# Proven fact



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

....if you hold down the 'down' button on the plow controller while back dragging, the plow will apply more down pressure than just 'floating'.

Unbelievable how I always find myself doing it, must be a psychological thing, at least that's what my shrink says


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Works in my mind , over and over ...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

And the harder you press the button the more down pressure


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

And while a passenger it helps to slow down truck if you push down on floorboard.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

And turning down the radio helps you see better in a snowstorm.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

how do you figure that? i thought the down button on a boss just releases pressure lettin 
g the blade drop just from it's own weight. 

i'm i missing something?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nailit1954;1611185 said:


> how do you figure that? i thought the down button on a boss just releases pressure lettin
> g the blade drop just from it's own weight.
> 
> i'm i missing something?


Pressure from the thumb transfers weight to the plow,


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nailit1954;1611185 said:


> how do you figure that? i thought the down button on a boss just releases pressure lettin
> g the blade drop just from it's own weight.
> 
> i'm i missing something?


:laughing:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1611187 said:


> Pressure from the thumb transfers weight to the plow,


And when pushing piles, moving your body back and fourth helps stacking.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought if you grab the steering wheel tighter the truck will stop before you hit the pile.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If you lick your lips the impact of a curb will be lessened


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1611189 said:


> And when pushing piles, moving your body back and fourth helps stacking.


No that only works if you're stuck


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Closing your eyes makes everything ok.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you keep your window up the u joints will be fixed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1611170 said:


> And turning down the radio helps you see better in a snowstorm.


The higher the radio, the higher you stack.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

If you get stopped suddenly at a traffic light, hold back a car length...then move forward a few feet at a time...this will remind the light to jump sequence & change green at a more accelerated rate. Revving the engine makes it go that much faster.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow this is the most factual thread I've read on this site. Almost every statement seems to be true, cause I do these things all the time with the same results as your all getting. Must be true!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ducking makes your truck fit under that parkade or drivethough


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yellow parking posts are made of magnets


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

coldcoffee;1611219 said:


> If you get stopped suddenly at a traffic light, hold back a car length...then move forward a few feet at a time...this will remind the light to jump sequence & change green at a more accelerated rate. Revving the engine makes it go that much faster.


I thought the trick was to flash your brights a couple hundred times to try and trick the light signal into thinking your a emergency service vehical!!!!!! I guess both work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

loud music and flashy lights will keep the shopping carts in the corrals


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

grandview;1611229 said:


> Yellow parking posts are made of magnets


lol:laughing: I dont believe this, maybe your truck is more magnetic then mine


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Turning your strobes on at a stop light will make it change faster.


.....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Turning your heater on high when throwing salt makes it activate faster.



.........


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

LMAO Those are awesome and oh so true!! Best laugh of the day for me guys.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who "leans" into a curve that I took a little too fast ? Say, similar to being on a motorcycle ?

I realize that I'm not falling out of the truck on a sharp right hand turn with a locked door and seat belt on, but for the life of me, I cannot stop myself from leaning inward towards the passenger seat, thinking that this might help get through the turn safer...


Messed up, I know....


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Grinding my teeth makes a speed bump.......less harsh.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Running the A/C with the windows will help with the accumulation


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Yelling at dumb ppl makes you feel so much better


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Spraying your windshield squirters extensively after the road salt has been wiped off by your blades will create a Teflon like barrier, thus creating a much longer duration between squirts & lessen the frequency of refilling your washer fluid reservoir.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fluid film is an excellent lubrication for your windshield and wipers


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Drinking excessive amounts of coffee will reduce the need for any liquid pretreatment applications, generally only works at night & requires one free finger to hold in the interior cab lights switch on the door.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

One more blip of the throttle will push that whole pile back that you've been spinning your tires on for the last minute.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

And leaning forward in the seat will give whatever you're driving the needed traction to keep going.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Leaving your fog lights on heats the back of the plow so you can backdrag better


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

grandview;1611205 said:


> If you keep your window up the u joints will be fixed.


A little known fact but if you turn the radio up while the windows are up EVERYTHING will be fixed.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Getting angry and swearing will make the person in front of you a better driver.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

The harder you push the horn, the louder it gets !!


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rocking back and forth in your seat when your stuck, transfers weight to the spinning tires to aid in traction. :laughing: Mashing the throttle and yelling is the only real way to get unstuck , what no one else has done this ?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Yelling **** at the top of your lungs fixes any damage to you rig after hitting a manhole


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the best thread I've seen on here in a long time. :laughing: Good job guys!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

:laughing:


coldcoffee;1611219 said:


> If you get stopped suddenly at a traffic light, hold back a car length...then move forward a few feet at a time...this will remind the light to jump sequence & change green at a more accelerated rate. Revving the engine makes it go that much faster.


Actually, if you stopped behind the sensor loop then the light may never change until you pull up onto the sensor loop. Also if you've stopped BEYOND the sensor loop it may not change until someone pulls up behind you.



White Gardens;1611265 said:


> Turning your strobes on at a stop light will make it change faster.
> 
> .....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_signal_preemption#Line-of-Sight
_These line-of-sight systems generally utilize an invisible infrared signal, or a visible strobe light which serves a dual purpose as an additional warning light. The emitter transmits visible flashes of light or invisible infrared pulses at a specified frequency. Traffic lights must be equipped with a compatible traffic signal preemption receiver to respond._


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

theholycow;1611651 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Actually, if you stopped behind the sensor loop then the light may never change until you pull up onto the sensor loop. Also if you've stopped BEYOND the sensor loop it may not change until someone pulls up behind you.
> 
> ...


 It's a known fact,plow jockeys may go through red lights after midnight.Those lights only apply to people without a plow on.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1611691 said:


> It's a known fact,plow jockeys may go through red lights after midnight.Those lights only apply to people without a plow on.


And stop signs go in for the night


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

grandview;1611205 said:


> If you keep your window up the u joints will be fixed.


Ok they are closed... Tell me when to open them


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mulcahy mowing;1611709 said:


> Ok they are closed... Tell me when to open them


When you become a millionaire.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

grandview;1611691 said:


> It's a known fact,plow jockeys may go through red lights after midnight.Those lights only apply to people without a plow on.


if only I had a dollar for every time that has been true in my 13 years of driving plow trucks.

Fact: if you pile snow to close an entrance at a gas station so you can clean the lot, 3 cars will get stuck in the pile before you are done and 2 more will get through only to pull in front of your plow at the pump as your cleaning out under the canopy. When we did gas stations you just wanted to come out with


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Holding the throttle flat to the floor untill you see smoke heats up the tires and gives you better traction. Also improves fuel economy.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

If you slam the mouse on the table and smash all the computer buttons simultaneously the computer will repair itself....

Smashing the phone down after a heated conversation with a difficult client being unreasonable gets your point across immediately and resolves the issue...

Works like magic!!!

Matt


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

The harder you bite on your tongue the easier it is to loosen up the bolt!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

When your windshield wiper fluid is gone, keep hitting the button as it helps to magically regenerate the wiper fluid.


.....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

fairwaymowing;1611140 said:


> ....if you hold down the 'down' button on the plow controller while back dragging, the plow will apply more down pressure than just 'floating'.
> 
> Unbelievable how I always find myself doing it, must be a psychological thing, at least that's what my shrink says


sno way model ?


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spool it up;1611789 said:


> sno way model ?


Nah, any model with chain lift. Fisher, Western, etc..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your plowing during a full moon,the gravity pulling from the moon adds pressure to your plow making it heavier.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

grandview;1611170 said:


> And turning down the radio helps you see better in a snowstorm.


This is actually legit. It has to do with the areas of the brain that process vision and sound being shared. 

Also I've noticed a correlation between more strobe lights and stupider drivers around me :laughing:


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you keep your cool with the stupid person in front of you,
they will kindly get out of the way in a quick and safe manner.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

potskie;1611828 said:


> Also I've noticed a correlation between more strobe lights and stupider drivers around me :laughing:


Well, the whole point of strobes is to distract people and draw their attention to the shiny flashing bit.

Here's another one: When you're driving almost the same speed as everyone else and have a well-secured load, your hazard flashers are more important than turn signals so you should use them. Extra points for driving so far on the shoulder that you're on people's lawns and crossing right-turn-only lanes to keep going straight.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of extra points....


If I hit her with my truck, and she's pregnant, do I get bonus points, or demerits ?


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

With the truck? or with the plow?
Judges get technical on the wording.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

If i step on the brake pedal with both feet the truck stops quicker.
If you pack snow on your license plates while plowing the red light cameras can not ID you.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Khowie644;1611918 said:


> With the truck? or with the plow?
> Judges get technical on the wording.


Both plow and truck.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Holding the push bar control lever up or down will make it go in or out faster, or push it out further than the ram will allow.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

The more hours you are out plowing the more the women in your life loves you.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

bln;1611945 said:


> The more hours you are out plowing the more the women in your life loves you.


Lol Brad hopefully you don't end up like me. Good luck buddy!


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Cole, she likes to act mad but I'm irresistible.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

bln;1611975 said:


> Cole, she likes to act mad but I'm irresistible.


Either you or the money you bring in after the snow falls lol.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

L.I.Mike;1611925 said:


> If i step on the brake pedal with both feet the truck stops quicker.
> If you pack snow on your license plates while plowing the red light cameras can not ID you.


You don't need to worry about the red light cameras because I've heared that there arnt any rules or traffic laws in the snow.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

if you fart while crossing your eyes you will appear more desireable to women


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like this thread has run its course!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

When you're in the passenger seat of any vehicle, and the driver gets distracted, and is about to hit someone from behind, you immediately depress the invisible brake pedal on the passenger side floor


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

We could write a book outta all these!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

A quick pulse of the salt spreader overcomes all communication barriers, when someone won't move out of the way or is being uncooperative.


----------



## 711SnoPro (Feb 27, 2013)

Installing a beacon or light bar on a piece of equipment automatically makes said equipment invisible! 

:realmad:


----------



## snopro123 (Apr 9, 2004)

Stop signs outlined in white are optional.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Only way you can get it snow is go on vacation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snopro123;1614118 said:


> Stop signs outlined in white are optional.


S pin
T ires
O n
P avement


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your plow is guaranteed to only work in the summer time.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

After 2 am, trees, light posts, and concrete filled posts move behind your rear bumper.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Apparently, the best use of strobe lights isn't for when snow removal is in process...They are much better utilized to deliver a direct message to other motorists while driving (to show them who owns the road and whose time is more valuable) & to blind the loader operator & the competition who are waiting in line at the salt distributor...the more lights, the better.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

coldcoffee;1614327 said:


> Apparently, the best use of strobe lights isn't for when snow removal is in process...They are much better utilized to deliver a direct message to other motorists while driving (to show them who owns the road and whose time is more valuable) & to blind the loader operator & the competition who are waiting in line at the salt distributor...the more lights, the better.


God, if I had a dollar for everytime that happened to me.

...........


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

BC Handyman;1611240 said:


> lol:laughing: I dont believe this, *maybe your truck is more magnetic then mine*


Well considering you have a Ford and a Dodge on your list and he drives a Chevy. His will be more magnetic since Chevy is built with metal and not plastic. LOL :laughing:


----------

